
What is legacy code? Is it good for you? - rinchik
https://blog.rinatussenov.com/what-is-legacy-code-is-it-good-for-you-fb260a467fb7#.laqn5vycv
======
flukus
> Working with legacy code. Is it good for you? Yes. Experience with legacy
> code is a must. Everyone is capable of working in a fresh environment when
> everything is new and shiny, but working with legacy is a really difficult
> task that creates new mindsets and rewires brains.

Agree completely. One of the cancers in our industry is consultants that only
do green field work. They don't realize the colossal messes they're creating
because they don't have to maintain the systems they build.

------
greenyoda
There are even books about dealing with legacy code. I've found this one to be
useful:

 _Working Effectively with Legacy Code_ , by Michael Feathers

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/0131177052](https://www.amazon.com/dp/0131177052)

